# Youth Pheasant Hunt today



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Took my son 13 on left and his buddy pheasant hunting today, had a great time. Took video that came out but too large to post. Here is a pic of the boys and my tired setter Rocky!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice ! Always GREAT to get the kids involved, always a fun day, good for the dog and looks like a nice dinner is in your future


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Where did you hunt at ? I'd like to pheasant hunting 1 more time, Figured most preserves was closed now till fall.


----------

